

My startup issue: Do you like/love/hate comparing and choosing tools/apps? - imcomparing

Please send a reply whether it is like/hate, it might give me the encouragement I need to work on something.<p>I wish that there was an easier way (tool or service) to compare stuff, as current methods (googling for comparisons and reviews) seem to take too long and lead to 'analysis paralysis'.<p>If there was a better solution, what would you want it to offer? I would want it to be comprehensive enough to pick up almost everything that I would find manually (eg searching best iPhone app for task management, best note taking tool, etc).
======
amarcus
I love shopping around and trying out different apps to find something that
fits my criteria. I hate when apps don't offer a demo account and only show
basic screenshots.

My biggest hate (and one that can't really be controlled) is discovering that
there is a better app out there but that we can't use because our system and
processes are tied into the current app.

